# Crown molding crazy angle help needed



## ColdYeti (Sep 28, 2013)

I am putting up angled crown molding on my new cabinets. I have most of it done, but 
I have come to a weird angle that I just can't figure out. The two cabinets form a 170 degree angle and with angled molding I have tried several different angles, but none work. Anyone tackled something like this before. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

A little sketch of how you are measuring the angle would help me at least.

I think it is probably an 80 degree angle. I think you need to subtract 90 from 170 and that is the angle so the miter would be 40 degrees.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

George G said:


> A little sketch of how you are measuring the angle would help me at least.


+1. :yes:


















.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a chart.
You have to know the "Spring" angle, the angle cut on the bottom of the crown itself, 45 or 38.
*Crown Moulding Miter and Bevel Angle Setting Chart - Woodweb*

www.woodweb.com/.../*Crown*_*Moulding*_Miter_and_Bevel_*Angle*.html‎
Aug 7, 2008 - Here's a convenient reference for looking up the miter _angle_ and face bevel for cutting and fitting _crown moulding_. August 7, 2008.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*170 degrees?*



ColdYeti said:


> I am putting up angled crown molding on my new cabinets. I have most of it done, but
> I have come to a weird angle that I just can't figure out. The two cabinets form a 170 degree angle and with angled molding I have tried several different angles, but none work. Anyone tackled something like this before. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


That's within 10 degrees of a straight line...180 degrees. Are you sure that's the angle?

Are you interested in the answers and questions to the thread you posted? 

Are you there? :blink:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> That's within 10 degrees of a straight line


That is how i read it 170 degrees. if so, cut both ends of the crown to 85 degrees each. you could cut some scraps first to try.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

sounds like it makes a 10 degree turn, so 5 degree cuts on each piece would do it.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a compound angle determined by the "spring" angle on the crown itself.
If the crown is narrow enough you can hold the flat piece at the bottom that actually touches the cabinet against the miter saw fence and cut at 5 degrees.


----------

